# Soundwave 2013



## Kc_read (Aug 8, 2012)

So the line up for 2013 has been released today, and boy am i excited to see Metallica is headlining. 
So whats everyone looking forward to seeing?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 8, 2012)

I tend to hunt through some of the lesser known acts, but glad to see some of the bigger names who are headlining there.

The one for me to check out this year will be Woe is Me. Their album is brilliant! Hopefully their live-act will match that 

I'll be there....again!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Aug 8, 2012)

Last years line up was way better but... Im heaps keen for the Offspring! Didnt know Garbage still existed. Anthrax is a definate! And Dragn Force and Six Feet Under!


----------



## leamos (Aug 8, 2012)

Flogging molly, blink, stone sour, offspring and of course metallica. All thats missing is tool and it'd be the ultimate 90's rock/metal line up.


----------



## monty00 (Aug 8, 2012)

Leamos, I haven't seen the lineup yet but I heard that A Perfect Circle will be there. :lol: Can anyone back this up?


----------



## leamos (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the line up monty


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 8, 2012)

Keen to see Anthrax,Tallica, offspring and blink


----------



## Kc_read (Aug 8, 2012)

Im purely only going because of metallica because none of the hardcore bands going seem that good to me, ill do the whole day still and wander around, hopefully the second lineup brings some more decent music


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah mate. I read that metallica are planning to play their black album in full. But not sure how good the source is. 
With metallica confirmed you will see more good bands being attached on the second lineup!


----------



## Kc_read (Aug 8, 2012)

As long as its a massive set im happy, apparantly everyones getting bigger sets this year


----------



## nathancl (Aug 8, 2012)

I think im going to die! the last year and so far the next year has had the best lineups! linkin park and blink are going to be insane! different genre but the stereo lineup is just as epic if not more so!! so pumped for all the upcoming festivities!


----------



## K3nny (Aug 8, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I tend to hunt through some of the lesser known acts



here, you dropped these


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 8, 2012)

Metallica, Anthrax, Perfect Circle, Tomahawk, Kyuss (even without Nick)
I'm there


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2012)

Metallica, A Perfect Circle, Kyuss


----------



## thals (Aug 8, 2012)

Mainly keen on Metallica, Kyuss and Stone Sour but also keen to catch Garbage & APC. Can't wait!


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2012)

Anthrax & Flogging Molly. Metallica too, but not if they put too much focus on their post 89 stuff.

I'm also keen to see if the rumours are true that the other 2 members of The Big 4 will be in the second announcement.


----------



## Kc_read (Aug 8, 2012)

The big 4 in australian would blow my mind, altho Slayer was only just here


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 8, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Anthrax & Flogging Molly. Metallica too, but not if they put too much focus on their post 89 stuff.
> 
> I'm also keen to see if the rumours are true that the other 2 members of The Big 4 will be in the second announcement.



If the other 2 bands go then my o my what an event it will be.


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2012)

Indeed it would be. You'd need to give all the other bands a miss, cos the big 4 would take all the energy you had !

Judas Priest would be nice, too.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 8, 2012)

priest would be awesome. KK has retired but would be good to see anyway


----------



## Henno (Aug 8, 2012)

Metallica, A perfect circle, Offspring, Flogging Molly, Dragon Force... Just saw the lineup then, outstanding! Missed out on this years so I'm getting in early for next year


----------



## thepythonguy (Aug 8, 2012)

never seen metallica play so definitely a one for me to see


----------



## Kc_read (Aug 8, 2012)

I had tickets for metallica in 2010 but had a family crisis so i missed out, timebfor atonement


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2012)

a perfect circle, fozzy, paramore, stone sour, cancer bats and garbage for me!
hopefully they release a few extra bands I like to sweeten the deal.


----------



## smithson (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the cost to go lol


----------



## Addam (Aug 9, 2012)

It's about 190 a ticket... For you metal fans check out kingdom of sorrow... Very Sepultura and for hardcore fans Memphis May Fire are sick as F*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 9, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> I'm also keen to see if the rumours are true that the other 2 members of The Big 4 will be in the second announcement.


Where did you hear this Rob_N_Son?


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 9, 2012)

Travis Barker. That's what I'm excited to see  the whole lineup is killer! I just hope they wont squeeze as many people into the show grounds as last year, it was ridiculous. Also hope the sell rum rather than just advertising it!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sock Puppet said:


> Where did you hear this Rob_N_Son?



Whispers on different forums and such. I read (on FB, I think) that apparently Megadeth are due out here Feb/March, which just laid more weight to the rumours, but yeah, that's all they are until officially announced.

There was one site that listed bands under categories like "rumoured to appear", "slight chance", "huge chance", etc. Anthrax were listed under their "100% no chance" category, LOL. Oh, found *it*. Interestingly, Anthrax have since been removed from the "Ruled Out" section.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Aug 9, 2012)

bdo plz take notes..........


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 9, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> bdo plz take notes..........



I reckon in a few years the same will happen to SW. People will start complaining about ticket prices then stop buying them. Then people will complain about this country never getting big acts in haha. And like both organizers have stated, all these extra taxes and competing in prices for these bands means a rise in ticket costs. It would be hard to be an organizer though, you can't satisfy anyone  

I'm going to both, the only real holidays I get every year haha


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll be bringing in my own drinks....again :lol: I mean, if people can bring the bucketloads of weed they smuggle into the place, I can bring in a few bottles of spirits


----------



## Ally04 (Aug 9, 2012)

Why does everything good happen at once! Was hoping to see red hot chilli peppers early next year but now this comes out  anyone wanna buy me an early Christmas present? Pleasssee I've been extra good this year!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 9, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> There was one site that listed bands under categories like "rumoured to appear", "slight chance", "huge chance", etc. Anthrax were listed under their "100% no chance" category, LOL. Oh, found *it*. Interestingly, Anthrax have since been removed from the "Ruled Out" section.


Thanks for that link, if (& that's a BIG if at this stage), that happens, I think I shall mess myself....
I'm still sceptical though, considering both Slayer & Megadeth have toured a few times in recent years (Slayer didn't perform at the Sydney SW a cpl years ago due to Araya being crook).


----------



## Raddy318 (Aug 9, 2012)

its deffinatley gunna be epic, best line up i have seen in years, 
cant wait!!


----------



## Addam (Aug 9, 2012)

Wraith81 said:


> its deffinatley gunna be epic, best line up i have seen in years,
> cant wait!!



best line up was 09, lamb of god, nine inch nails, in flames, devil driver, was EPIC!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 9, 2012)

On the quiet, I'm also a bit of a Paramore fan


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Whispers on different forums and such. I read (on FB, I think) that apparently Megadeth are due out here Feb/March, which just laid more weight to the rumours, but yeah, that's all they are until officially announced.
> 
> There was one site that listed bands under categories like "rumoured to appear", "slight chance", "huge chance", etc. Anthrax were listed under their "100% no chance" category, LOL. Oh, found *it*. Interestingly, Anthrax have since been removed from the "Ruled Out" section.



Saw megadeth with dave mustaine a few years back at NSW Uni roundhouse. Great performance & cool venue 

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 9, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> On the quiet, I'm also a bit of a Paramore fan


Who doesn't love a redhead lol

Hoping I can get some tickets it's a great line up.


----------



## davobmx (Aug 9, 2012)

Of mice and Men, Memphis May Fire, Offspring, Sum 41 and obviously 
BLINK METALLICA LINKIN PARK


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh dear......fuel to the fire......
Is Soundwave Plotting To Bring Down ‘The Big Four’ In 2013? - Music News, Reviews, Interviews and Culture - Music Feeds


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2012)

He's kind of denying it, but then I guess he would, wouldn't he ? So there's 2 BIG metal bands yet to be announced..... Exodus, Testament, Kreator, Sodom, anyone ? 

The Pistols are another name I see keep popping up. Although I feel it is highly unlikely, them coming would be amazing. I missed them the last time they were here because I had a baby to look after. This time round, that baby will be almost 18, standing right beside me ready to cheer them on.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 10, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> He's kind of denying it, but then I guess he would, wouldn't he ? So there's 2 BIG metal bands yet to be announced..... Exodus, Testament, Kreator, Sodom, anyone ?


Testament & Kreator have both recently released new albums too.


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2012)

Sock Puppet said:


> Testament & Kreator have both recently released new albums too.



I think Testament were on that "ruled out" list on that site I posted earlier, but then, Anthrax were also on that list a few days ago too.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2012)

GOT MY TIX!!! (Well, reserved them pending credit card payment)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2012)

If your going to take alcohol, put it into plastic bottle and when security get you they might let it ride if its only a flask or two.
If im working the searches im pretty flexable, there are bigger things to worry about than a flask of grog at this show.
TOne of the main worries at this gig is broken glass, not so much the alcohol...
also, the sniffer dogs will be in full force and they are getting better every time i see them working..Have fun..cya there


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 17, 2012)

Me tooo!!!  I don't know what I'm going to do for the next six months of my life haha happy 21st to meeee!!! (it's the week before Soundwave)


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2012)

Slayer confirmed ! Phwoooooaaaaaarrrrrr !


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 17, 2012)

Twas a decent second announcement!


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2012)

They're saying a mini third announcment with Megadeth


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 17, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> They're saying a mini third announcment with Megadeth



Not a fan of Megadeth, but that would make a lot of people happy


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 19, 2012)

The Big 4, cmon Mustaine, get on board! You know you want to!


----------



## Rob (Aug 19, 2012)

Ol Dave has been copping a bit of flack lately for running his mouth, but yeah, love music hate politics.

So there was going to be 2 BIG metal acts announced. The first is a no-brainer, who is the second ?


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2012)

Rob where are you hearing this news from this is awesome!!!!
Personally I love megadeth and would love to see them again. They are a great live band to see!! Much better than slayer live.


----------



## Rob (Aug 19, 2012)

If you mean the rumoured mini third announcement just check any Soundwave related forum (or FB) & you'll see similar. 

The 2 BIG metal acts (yet) to be announced I think I read in the link Sock Puppet posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2012)

cool as!


----------

